# M15 1/2



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

Streamable - free video publishing


Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




streamable.com






Me in motion ^



Spoiler: 3/4



















Spoiler: Narcy jawline thing


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 18, 2019)

slayer/10?


----------



## SHARK (Apr 18, 2019)

Dude you’re a fucking slayer idk why you waste a second on this site


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Dude you’re a fucking slayer idk why you waste a second on this site





Eskimo said:


> slayer/10?



I have no sex appeal


----------



## Maximus (Apr 18, 2019)

Height?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Height?



5’10.75


----------



## her (Apr 18, 2019)

what's your bodyfat?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

her said:


> what's your bodyfat?



I have no abs, properly 18-20


----------



## nibbamaxxing (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm 15 too and I'm mirin.
I have a shit jaw tbh tbh. Did you actually do anything for your jaw or was is just genetics?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I have no abs, properly 18-20


Not likely, you're clearly leaner than I am. You look really good in those pictures. Are you smiling slightly? I remember you having downturned lips.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Not likely, you're clearly leaner than I am. You look really good in those pictures. Are you smiling slightly? I remember you having downturned lips.



I think so I was in a good mood JFL 


Soulsmaxx said:


> I'm 15 too and I'm mirin.
> I have a shit jaw tbh tbh. Did you actually do anything for your jaw or was is just genetics?



No just genetics


----------



## her (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I have no abs, properly 18-20


holy fuck, then i might be actually 20-25, lifefuel


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I think so I was in a good mood JFL


I'd be in a good mood if I looked like that too.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I think so I was in a good mood JFL
> 
> 
> No just genetics


Goddamn. I'm tempted to pm pics of me just so you know how lucky you are. Fml. What are you doing to looksmax then, if anything?


----------



## Rugged (Apr 18, 2019)

only apparent flaw i can find is your jaw being too rounded at the gonion and having a short ramus in every pic (unless you fraud like in the last one)


----------



## her (Apr 18, 2019)

and you look insanely good, have you ever thought of dyeing your hair and eyebrows black, i think it would suit you tbh


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Goddamn. I'm tempted to pm pics of me just so you know how lucky you are. Fml. What are you doing to looksmax then, if anything?



Skincare, planning rhinoplasty as soon as I can, trying to persuade parents to buy me mk677


Alarico8 said:


> I'd be in a good mood if I looked like that too.


 
You look better JFL 


her said:


> holy fuck, then i might be actually 20-25, lifefuel



I’m not to knowledgeable on BF tbh


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I have no sex appeal


srs????? wtf??????

in a year if you looksmaxx with gym and let your height grow you will be slaying all over the place.

the fuck?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 18, 2019)

you are good looking.
But maybe next time i would avoid do a video with hard nipples... it's kinda disturbing lol


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Skincare, planning rhinoplasty as soon as I can, trying to persuade parents to buy me mk677
> 
> 
> You look better JFL
> ...


Hey man, welcome to the club. I saw some other kid trying to get mk677 too on this forum recently. Let me know if you find a way.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

her said:


> and you look insanely good, have you ever thought of dyeing your hair and eyebrows black, i think it would suit you tbh



I would get bullied if I dyed my shit JFL


Soulsmaxx said:


> Goddamn. I'm tempted to pm pics of me just so you know how lucky you are. Fml. What are you doing to looksmax then, if anything?



PM me boyo I won’t leak


Rugged said:


> only apparent flaw i can find is your jaw being too rounded at the gonion and having a short ramus in every pic (unless you fraud like in the last one)



I have a shirt lower third, I could probably drop BF for a better lower third


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You look better JFL


You underestimate yourself



dogtown said:


> I have a shirt lower third, I could probably drop BF for a better lower third


Do so at extreme risk of looking even twinkier. We're in the same boat.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> you are good looking.
> But maybe next time i would avoid do a video with hard nipples... it's kinda disturbing lol



They’re just like that lol 


Eskimo said:


> srs????? wtf??????
> 
> in a year if you looksmaxx with gym and let your height grow you will be slaying all over the place.
> 
> the fuck?



I won’t gymcel because it would effect my running


----------



## Bengt (Apr 18, 2019)

I have the same nose as you but slightly bigger i also plan on getting rhino done


----------



## Rugged (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I would get bullied if I dyed my shit JFL
> 
> 
> PM me boyo I won’t leak
> ...


just so you make it sharper, i think i have the same problem, I have pictures that look like urs in that image, I would need genioplasty or double jaw if I want my face/lower third to ever appear taller + probably skull implants


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

Rugged said:


> just so you make it sharper, i think i have the same problem, I have pictures that look like urs in that image, I would need genioplasty or double jaw if I want my face/lower third to ever appear taller + probably skull implants
> View attachment 42336



I’m only getting a rhino and undereye implants tbh, I’ve been complimenting on my jaw before (by straight boys but fuck it, still counts), so I’m not gonna try fix something that isn’t ‘broken’. 


Bengt said:


> I have the same nose as you but slightly bigger i also plan on getting rhino done



Nose is important boyo, good luck if you get your nose done, make sure to not over do it.


----------



## xom (Apr 18, 2019)

train neck bro


----------



## dogtown (Apr 18, 2019)

xom said:


> train neck bro



I will eventually


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 18, 2019)

Nibba's neck training method:








how to train neck | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


my routine is 3 exercises: neck extensions, neck flexions (laying on stomach), lateral extentions to both sides. week one: NO WEIGHT, 3 sets of each day 1: 10 reps for each/set day 2: 20 day 3: 40 day 4: 50 day 5: 60 day 6: 70 day 7: rest week two: 5-10 LBS day 1: 10 reps...




looksmax.org


----------



## Baki (Apr 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I have no sex appeal


All you have to do is build some muscle and then you should have some sex appeal (you should already have some)


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ugly eyes and mouth. They’re too thin. Your skull also looks small and ou look like a tryhard... these seem picky but in action they matter. I’d give you 5psl on the dot. Bad face proportions too. Small midface which is good but big forehead.


----------



## SadBanana (Apr 18, 2019)

Model tier.
7psl.
You look like Polish youtuber.
[URL="http://www.instagram.com/szymonzaparty[/URL]"]www.instagram.com/szymonzaparty[/URL]


----------



## Xenian (Apr 18, 2019)

There's something odd about your face but I can't put my finger on it, like it's squashed or something, still GL though.
6.5 psl.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 18, 2019)

Good looking 
And you have good sex appeals 

8/10 in most women eyes


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Nibba's neck training method:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ll get to it eventually 


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Ugly eyes and mouth. They’re too thin. Your skull also looks small and ou look like a tryhard... these seem picky but in action they matter. I’d give you 5psl on the dot. Bad face proportions too. Small midface which is good but big forehead.



Mouth yes, eyes no


SadBanana said:


> Model tier.
> 7psl.
> You look like Polish youtuber.
> [URL="http://www.instagram.com/szymonzaparty[/URL]"]www.instagram.com/szymonzaparty[/URL]



I guess we kinda look similar 


Xenian said:


> There's something odd about your face but I can't put my finger on it, like it's squashed or something, still GL though.
> 6.5 psl.



Short midface and shortish lower third 


mido the slayer said:


> Good looking
> And you have good sex appeals
> 
> 8/10 in most women eyes



Generous my North Atlantid Pontid slayer friend


----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

6psl


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> sl


----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

did ni red


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 19, 2019)

diodnt red


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> diodnt red



Red me


----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> did ni red


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> androidcel said:
> 
> 
> > ddni rd


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 19, 2019)

Looks like dogtown


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 19, 2019)

Do you do well with women?


----------



## kobecel (Apr 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I have a shirt lower third, I could probably drop BF for a better lower third


Gigacope
I'm so jelly of your lower third
Now go slay


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Do you do well with women?



I’ve been approached by a couple this month (5/10 6/10 6/10 5.5/10), and I get let’s of muh iois but they’re cope.

Still kvhv and no sex.


kobecel said:


> Gigacope
> I'm so jelly of your lower third
> Now go slay



Harder than you think


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 19, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Do so at extreme risk of looking even twinkier. We're in the same boat.


gymcel + slight caloric deficit probably ideal for us tbh

@dogtown would look like a twink and we'd look like lanklets if we lost anymore weight


----------



## kobecel (Apr 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Harder than you think





> I’ve been approached by a couple this month (5/10 6/10 6/10 5.5/10), and I get let’s of iois


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

kobecel said:


>



Boyo none of if matters when your high inhib and beta


----------



## Absi (Apr 19, 2019)

Chad


----------



## kobecel (Apr 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Boyo none of if matters when your high inhib and beta


I think you need this





reddit.com: Log in


Don’t worry, we won’t tell anyone your username. Log in to your Reddit account.




www.reddit.com


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

kobecel said:


> I think you need this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Over for iPhonecels


----------



## xz90 (Apr 19, 2019)

Looking tood mane 
Are you growing hair more or keep it that lenght?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

xz90 said:


> Looking tood mane
> Are you growing hair more or keep it that lenght?



I’m getting it cut tomorrow, something like this


----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

kobecel said:


> I think you need this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 42494



What is it jews?


----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> What is it jews?


trp is full of coping cucks who think that game>looks.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 19, 2019)

Don't tell me you're incel


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Don't tell me you're incel





dogtown said:


> I’ve been approached by a couple this month (5/10 6/10 6/10 5.5/10), and I get let’s of muh iois but they’re cope.
> 
> Still kvhv and no sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damo the incel (Apr 19, 2019)

@TRUE_CEL does he mog u


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 19, 2019)

Mentalcel? Or do you have higher standards?


----------



## kobecel (Apr 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> trp is full of coping cucks who think that game>looks.


He sould just read the sidebar
Besides


dogtown said:


> Boyo none of if matters when your high inhib and beta


Game would work for him since he is legit GL


----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

kobecel said:


> He sould just read the sidebar
> Besides
> 
> Game would work for him since he is legit GL


You don't need game if ur gl, being not legit aspie is enough.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Mentalcel? Or do you have higher standards?



I dunno I want a 4.5psl foid with a good personality  all I ask for tbh.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 19, 2019)

*lol at thinking you are fooling anyone with your ridiculous copes. you sit inside and rot in your basement 24/7. every female rejects you, every female ignores you. you are invisible, you will always be a virgin, never forget this.*


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> *lol at thinking you are fooling anyone with your ridiculous copes. you sit inside and rot in your basement 24/7. every female rejects you, every female ignores you. you are invisible, you will always be a virgin, never forget this.*


----------



## Krezo (Apr 19, 2019)

You're an absolute slayer. I'm honestly so jealous of your looks I wish I looked like like you


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

Krezo said:


> You're an absolute slayer. I'm honestly so jealous of your looks I wish I looked like like you



Boyo you are chad (just get rid of acne) wtf are you on about


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 19, 2019)

dogs me dogs me


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> dogs me dogs me


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 19, 2019)

11/10 slayer


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 19, 2019)

psl 6.25 as always


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 19, 2019)

2 more years and youll be drowning in toilet water


----------



## Ethnicsmatter (Apr 19, 2019)

You look good, whats your slay count bro?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

Ethnicsmatter said:


> You look good, whats your slay count bro?



0


----------



## Ethnicsmatter (Apr 19, 2019)

You 


dogtown said:


> 0


You are 15 so your time will come and you will destroy pussys


----------



## dogtown (Apr 19, 2019)

Ethnicsmatter said:


> You
> 
> You are 15 so your time will come and you will destroy pussys



Hopefully boyo


----------



## shibo (Apr 19, 2019)

Arcbrah mogs


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 20, 2019)

Leo pls


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 20, 2019)

Rope if you don't look like this


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 20, 2019)

Bro eat healthy, get enough sleep, and do some light lifting. You have potential to be a shclayer in a few years.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 20, 2019)

shibo said:


> Arcbrah mogs



Dead meme


----------



## shibo (Apr 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Dead meme


Cope


----------



## dogtown (Apr 20, 2019)

shibo said:


> Cope



Keep orbiting arcbrah fagot


----------

